# Week 7 (day49) Photos



## stevetosh (Jul 20, 2009)

Week 7 (day49) Photos all comments welcome.


----------



## greenthumberish (Jul 20, 2009)

beautiful, somethin outta hightimes  well done


----------



## natorious (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice. What strain is that?


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Great work. Hope we do as well.


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 20, 2009)

your pics make me want to go take pics of my pathetic excuses for plants lol


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 20, 2009)

looks good keep it green.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi S.T...

Your ladies are looking fine!  They're still flowering hard...  How much time is left with this strain?   I'm guessing around a week to 10 days for the amberlicious zone...   Very nice indeed...

Peace!


----------



## Alistair (Jul 21, 2009)

ST, those are magnificent!  One great crop after another on this site.  Thanks for sharing Steve.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice!


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

natorious said:
			
		

> Very nice. What strain is that?


 
I got ukcheese and northen lights dont know the breeder have a couple of mums which I have been useing several years, thanks for your kind words


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

djsmaverick said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful. Great work. Hope we do as well.


 
Thanks I hope you do well, if you want any help just let us know.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi S.T...
> 
> Your ladies are looking fine! They're still flowering hard... How much time is left with this strain? I'm guessing around a week to 10 days for the amberlicious zone... Very nice indeed...
> 
> Peace!


 
Thanks, you are bang on the money, I hoping 7 to 10 days my self, willneed to see those calyx's develop fully and as you say the amberlicious zone will be upon me, lol.
ukcheese and NL.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

greenthumberish said:
			
		

> beautiful, somethin outta hightimes  well done


 Thank you, I used a friends Nikon camera but the best thing has to be the software recommended on this site to help re size etc, there is as page on how to re size photos its called Picasa3 and its free.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet pics steve, well done!



                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like the black and whites......real artsy!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 21, 2009)

the blk n white ones are tight.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks to all, yes I like the b+w, will have to do more as you all know these next couple of days will show the buds greatest growth, as they get nice and fatt plus tricome city, I do take a look at the colour but for me I look at the whole plant/bud/flower and then make a judgement on when to crop, wont be long now....
My mantra if you like is environment 1st and foremost once u crack that nut the rest is walk in the park,IMHO.
Once again thanks for all your kind words, I think I might give High Times a call see if they need a budding photographer....lol.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 21, 2009)

ya got me wantin to explore my adobe photo shop program now.  i had it over a year an god knows how much i paid for it but the first time i opened it it was too much for me LOL.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 28, 2009)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Week 7 (day49) Photos all comments welcome.


 
Some pics for u all. I have gut down 6 plants mostly ukcheese, have mosstly NL left, please let me know what you think.

I am now way stoned may have uploaded a few dupes, apologies.


----------



## greenthumberish (Jul 29, 2009)

man, you're gonna be one high mofo once you finish curing all that smoke  well done, a pretty crop indeed!!!


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 29, 2009)

Many thanks greenthumberish,BBFan, docfishwrinkle, PencilHead 
Wish I mates camera (Nikon super duper 10zilloinmegzitts) but only have my mobile, still will crop all tomorrow, I hate croping it takes for ever for its the most tedius part, any how will let you all know how it goes, once again thanks for kind words green, and thanks.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome ST, !  those are the most beautiful, healthy looking buds I have seen for sometime brother !  if you woudnt mind I wanna know what strain that is ?  I sure hope mine turn out like yours, well done bro !    :headbang2:


----------



## mountain man (Jul 29, 2009)

Day 53 !! We are very close in time. Northern Lights, Train Wreck, Violator Kush, And a new Holland strain.


----------



## 420grower (Jul 30, 2009)

well Steve that is some beautiful meds,great job on the grow,very nice,you gotta fill us in on the potency,once again great thread


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome NL ladies ST...    excellent job!  They look dense and dank!

How was the UKCheese finger hash?  Recently I read a tip on MP to wear non powdered latex gloves when you're trimming.  After you're done pop them in the freezer for a little bit and when you take them out the hash falls right off the gloves...   I just don't think there's much better hash than the original finger style...   num! 

And Mountain Man...   that's a great ride you got going there!  Your buds are *almost* as hot as your avatar!  Rock ON!

Peace!


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 30, 2009)

greenthumberish said:
			
		

> man, you're gonna be one high mofo once you finish curing all that smoke  well done, a pretty crop indeed!!!


  Today_  have been mostly timminn _

How was the UKCheese finger hash?
Its good thanks,
 Recently I read a tip on MP to wear non powdered latex gloves when you're trimming. After you're done pop them in the freezer for a little bit and when you take them out the hash falls right off the gloves
I do that and yes its great.
... I just don't think there's much better hash than the original finger style... num!  
Yes, agree.



			
				420grower said:
			
		

> well Steve that is some beautiful meds,great job on the grow,very nice,you gotta fill us in on the potency,once again great thread


 Thank you, i will update you as time goes bye , but feel very medicated rite now on the batch before last, I like you know the beifit of curing, potency, makes me feel very good.



			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> Day 53 !! We are very close in time. Northern Lights, Train Wreck, Violator Kush, And a new Holland strain.


 Very nice set up, how do feed each strain, I would say your NL would need more than the kush for example.



			
				chris1974 said:
			
		

> Awesome ST, ! those are the most beautiful, healthy looking buds I have seen for sometime brother ! if you woudnt mind I wanna know what strain that is ? I sure hope mine turn out like yours, well done bro ! :headbang2:


Thank you for your kind words chris1974, I have 2 strains, ukcheese and northean lights. I wish all the very best with your grow, i am sure you will suceed, feel the force listen to your plants and feed the soil/medium.
Once again thank you for your kind words.


----------



## 420grower (Jul 31, 2009)

great job Steve,it is always great to see a great grower at work,do you run co2?you did fantastic,my friend,it is so important to grow strains that are friendly to indoor grows,so often a new grower is stuck growing bag seed which is almost always some sativa thats 10 foot tall,they find out really quick how fast this plant can takeover a room,thanks for an excellent grow,not to mention how great it will be to hit that first bowl of new freshly cured meds,


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 31, 2009)

420grower said:
			
		

> great job Steve,it is always great to see a great grower at work,do you run co2?you did fantastic,my friend,it is so important to grow strains that are friendly to indoor grows,so often a new grower is stuck growing bag seed which is almost always some sativa thats 10 foot tall,they find out really quick how fast this plant can takeover a room,thanks for an excellent grow,not to mention how great it will be to hit that first bowl of new freshly cured meds,


 
I use to run co2, but my space is not at all air tight so I think it was a waste, also I noticed that when i was in the garden the ppm of c02 would rise to 1300 1400, I dont it just seemed to be a waste for me, I hear it good high temps but overcome that with plenty of humidity which i think is key.

what is bag seed? I read it all this site and I dont know what it is, I expect some kind of low grade seed, just guess.

I think its best to stick to one or two strains and get to know them realy well IMHO, for best yield.


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2009)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> what is bag seed? I read it all this site and I dont know what it is, I expect some kind of low grade seed, just guess.



Bag seed as in seeds you find in a bag of bud you hve bought or been given by some one...

Nice grow by the way...real sexy bud porn


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 31, 2009)

Again thank you all for your comments, here I suspect are the last photos of this one, hope u like em.
The next lot are all ready, I have many ukcheese cuttings to use and will use best 50% for nect crop, may 4 or 5 NL, just cause I like the buzz.
All comments more than welcome, any one got a top tip?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2009)

looks like a nice haul steve! enjoy the smoke mang!


----------



## Getmelifted (Jul 31, 2009)

How much weight do you think you got off each plant?


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 1, 2009)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> How much weight do you think you got off each plant?


Let me get back to you on that, once every thing is dry.


----------



## pappadadda61 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thas n-i-c-e, hope to attempt an indoor in the near future


----------



## Moto-Man (Aug 3, 2009)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Again thank you all for your comments, here I suspect are the last photos of this one, hope u like em.
> The next lot are all ready, I have many ukcheese cuttings to use and will use best 50% for nect crop, may 4 or 5 NL, just cause I like the buzz.
> All comments more than welcome, any one got a top tip?



Very nice, ST, just came across this one. Congratulations!

Cheers,


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 3, 2009)

Verty impressive harvest you have there steve.

top tips..

to save money on electricity used to boil water i place a pan of water on the gas stove turn up fully and when its near boiling swap it over to the electric kettile to finish off boiling.

lol

Time4Plan-B


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 4, 2009)

Now thats a top tip, 
What about when cloneing use a kids paint brush as a dibber, often I find the pre made holes in rockwool are to big so I make a new hole with my little dibber.


----------

